# Got gigastudio duduk samples



## hkapoor (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I recently got myself gigastudio duduk sample library. need to find dudk.nki. any help will be greatly appreciated.

regards

- Hemant Kapoor


----------



## Thonex (Aug 15, 2006)

East West Ra has a very nice and complete set of duduk patches. That's the only library I'm familiar with such a complete duduk. 

Ra isn't cheap though... it has many other ethnic instruments... so it may not be a soution for you $$-wise.

Cheers,

T


----------



## kotori (Aug 15, 2006)

How about converting the gigastudio library you have to an NKI? Have you tried that?


----------



## Thonex (Aug 15, 2006)

kotori @ Tue Aug 15 said:


> How about converting the gigastudio library you have to an NKI? Have you tried that?


Of course... there's that too :lol:


----------



## hkapoor (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Nils,

I load the gigastudio file by simply double clicking it in kontakt browser. It loads all the samples correctly. What I find missing are the settings like envelop, effects etc which are instrument specific. Now if I save this instrument, it does get saved as a sample folder and .nki instrument patch. But this patch doesn't contain any envelop etc. in it.

Is this what you mean by coverting .gig to .nki? Or do you mean to say I should use some sample converter like extreme sampler to convert .gig into .nki and then try loading that to retain the patch settings.

Please enlighten me if I missed anything here.

Regards

- Hemant Kapoor


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 16, 2006)

do you have kontakt 2?

you have to mark the program or sampleset of gigasamples and hit the button "import". then the samples will be converted.

if you just load in the gigasamples you have a temporary usable set but no conversion.


----------



## hkapoor (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes I did try that. Only envelop setting is retained and that too not accurate. all setting like lfo, filter, modulation, effects etc are missing.

Regards

- Hemant Kapoor


----------



## hkapoor (Aug 16, 2006)

and yes,

I am working on kontakt 2.1.

Regards


----------

